
Why I’m Making It My Feminist Mission to End Wikipedia’s Notability Policy - DinahDavis
https://code.likeagirl.io/why-im-making-it-my-feminist-mission-to-end-wikipedia-s-notability-policy-a209592a0800
======
rfz
> Wikipedia’s content and editors are both heavily white and male biased,
> often failing to respectfully reflect the ideas, values and viewpoints of
> women and minorities.

Stopped reading there. Wikipedia allows ANYONE to edit articles. Give me a
break. This belongs on Tumblr, not THN.

~~~
detaro
If you don't even read far enough into an article to give the author time to
explain what they are talking about (although the headline already gives a
pretty strong hint that it is not about the line you quote, which primarily
describes a fact about the current situation, and is put in context in the
paragraph after it), don't complain about its contents.

~~~
rfz
Why is it a "Feminist" mission then? I read the rest of it. What does it have
to do with "feminism" and of what relevance is the demographic/gender of
purported editors? Why even bother mentioning it, if it's not meant to set the
undertone?

~~~
detaro
I'm not saying the author doesn't think the demographics are relevant. But she
doesn't just complain about "wikipedia has to many male editors and is thus
treating some topics unfairly", but looks into why and what could be done to
help fix that. (Which IMHO makes it a lot better than many other articles
about the topic.)

Your inital comment ignores the latter part completely: "Everybody is allowed
to edit" doesn't make much sense as a response to "this is why some people's
contributions are (seemingly unfairly) rejected", and if you actually stopped
where you quoted, you would have missed the latter part entirely, since it
starts in the paragraph after. If your comment was intended to make another
point, I missed it.

